# Tulsa, OK Big Bee Buzz -- March 28 & 29, 2014



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

Notheast Oklahoma Beekeepers Association will hold the annual Big Bee Buzz conference on the evening of Friday March 28 and day on March 29, 2014 at the Eastside Christian Church near 15th & Harvard in Tulsa Oklahoma. Speakers include Jim Tew, Les Crowder, and Ed Levi. For details, go to NEOBA.org or post your questions here. Cost is $30, and you will be able to pre-register online in the near future.

I will post a schedule of speakers and topics once I get that figured out, hopefully within the next week.


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

It took a little longer than expected, but we now have a schedule. Also, we have added Grant Gillard (known as Grant here on Beesource Forums) as a speaker. This is a really, really solid panel of speakers who will provide a great deal of very practical information. I don't think you can find many regional conferences that will have this sort of content, particularly for $30 a person with food included. We are trying to make this worth a a trip to Tulsa, and I think we have succeeded.

This will also be a good place to meet some other Beesource folks in person, which is always fun, at least to me. I will be there, as will Grant and Solomon Parker. Usually Myron Denny is there too, although I have not spoken to him about this year.

You will be able to pre-register online soon.

Here is the schedule:


Friday Evening:
5:15 - 5:55 p.m. – Registration
5:55 - 6:00 p.m. – Welcome and Opening Remarks - Ed LeBeau
6:00 - 6:45 p.m. – Managing Top Bar Hives - Les Crowder
6:45 - 7:30 p.m. – Dinner 
7:30 - 8:10 p.m. – How We Stress Our Bees Without Even Trying – Jim Tew
8:10 - 8:35 p.m. – Beekeeping Recordkeeping – Grant Gillard
8:35 - 9:15 p.m. – Langstroth Beekeeping Skills Applied to Top Bar Hives – Les Crowder


Saturday:
8:45 - 9:30 a.m – Donuts and Registration
9:30 - 9:35 a.m. – Welcome and Announcements - Ed Lebeau
9:35 - 10:15 a.m. – What We’ve Learned From the Bee Informed Surveys - Ed Levi
10:15 - 10:30 a.m. – Oklahoma Beekeeping Update – Don Molnar
10:30 - 10:45 a.m. – Break
10:45 - 11:30 a.m.– Better Beekeeping Through Understanding Bee Biology - Ed Levi
11:30 - 1:00 p.m.- Lunch Break
1:00 - 1:50 p.m. - Springtime Splits - Jim Tew 
1:50 - 2:00 - Break
2:00 - 2:50 p.m.- Sustainable Beekeeping – Grant Gillard
2:50 - 3:00 p.m. - Break
3:00 - 3:45 p.m.- Realistic Management of Honey Bee Diseases - Jim Tew
3:45 - 4:00 p.m. - Raffle, Auction, and Wrap-Up


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

Online registration is up and running: http://neoba.org/events/big-bee-buzz-2014/


----------

